# Emulsified Sugar Scrub Formula



## Nasra (Nov 17, 2019)

Hi everyone.  I would like to try out a small batch of emulsified sugar scrub and  wanted to use the below ingredients, can anyone help with the % to use for each to start with?   My first trial will be an 8 oz jar 

I was also thinking of adding some frankincense/myrrh powder, any thoughts on that?  

sugar 
e wax   
raw shea butter
sweet almond oil 
grapeseed oil 
stearic acid
vitamin E oil
FO/EO 
mica powder

Appreciate your help, Thanks


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 17, 2019)

Check out either Wholesale Supplies Plus pr Natures Garden. They both have emulsified scrub recipes which are a good place to start.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 17, 2019)

This is also discussed in many threads here. I did a quick search in Google and came up with these possibilities to look at--
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/emulsifying-sugar-scrub-guidance.60629/
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/emulsified-sugar-scrub-where-to-start.59775/
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/sugar-scrub-info.58468/
https://www.soapmakingforum.com/threads/sugar-scrub-oil-suspension-base.76199/


----------



## atiz (Nov 17, 2019)

And another one:
I made one not long ago from Humblebee's recipe, and it is quite good (I used a different oil though). 8 oz is a lot of scrub by the way....


----------



## Nasra (Nov 20, 2019)

Thank you all for your help, ill check out your suggestions and give it a go


----------



## Carissa (Jan 25, 2020)

Hi guys,
Jumping on this post for myself.

I’ve been making emulsified sugar scrubs for the last year and have not had any issues with them until now in Summer (Australian summer too). They are always melting. In every other season they stay emulsified, but now come summer the oil is separating from the sugar, despite using emulsifying wax. HELP!

my ingredients are:

490g sweet almond oil
204g Safflower oil
180g shea butter 
180g avocado oil
150g emulsifying wax
150 cetyl alcohol
120g cocoa butter
80g fragrance
16g preservative 
420g sugar
300g salt


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 26, 2020)

The emulsifier in the scrub acts purely as a thickener. It's only after water is added that it performs as an emulsifier. And even if it did act like an emulsifier in the scrub itself, I doubt its ability to emulsify will solve the problem you're having.

If you do not want the scrub to liquefy in summer temps, that means you need to significantly raise the melting point of the mixture. You have a lot of liquid fats in your recipe with relatively low amounts of solid fats (shea, cocoa) and those melt at body temperature. There are only two ingredients that melt at even higher temps (e-wax and cetyl alcohol).

If you absolutely require the product to not melt in warm weather, you're going to have to increase the e-wax and cetyl alcohol because there's nothing else in that blend that will raise the melt temp high enough to meet your expectations.

Or you need to accept the limitations of this type of product and store the mixture in a cooler place. If you're selling, keep in mind a lot of people do not sell this type of product in very hot weather. It's kind of unrealistic.


----------

